# Name Game!



## GoldenCreek15 (May 13, 2015)

So expecting my first ever kids but no way in any sense am I able to come up with names so I'm taking to the Internet!
Kid set 1:
Herd Name: Golden Creek
Breed: Boer
Dam: BBBTG Robinhood's Scarlet Arrow
Sire: Eggs Eggstra Bulletproof Ranger

Kid set 2:
Herd Name: Golden Creek
Breed: Nubian
Dam: Golden Creek's Amity Kiss (pending)
Sire: Triple AJ Rockstar

Two names for each gender for each set of kids, full names please!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Set #1:
Golden Creek's Red Indicator
Golden Creek's Fully Loaded
Golden Creek's Shotgun Rider
Golden Creek's Flying Arrow
Golden Creek's Scarlet Girl

Set #2:
Golden Creek's Broken Dreams
Golden Creek's Missed Idea
Golden Creek's Lost Gem
Golden Creek's Bright Lights
Golden Creek's Saluted Chief
Golden Creek's Stage Walker

And a tip  Maybe move this and any names posted over to Goat Frenzy...more people will see it!


----------

